# bruit de fond



## Whitetooth (17 Avril 2007)

Bonjour,
j' utilise un powerPC G5 1,6 Ghz et j'ai un bruit de fond en permanence relativement fort et désagréable.
est-ce normal? moyen de remédier à ce problème?


----------



## MamaCass (17 Avril 2007)

Salut,

C'est bien un powermac G5 ? une tour ?

Souvent lorsque un ordinateur fait du bruit, alors qu'au debut il n'en faisait pas, ca peut venir de plusieurs choses :

Ventilos encrass&#233;s : poussi&#232;re > ouvrir la machine, aspirer en basse pression (pas &#224; fond l'aspi quoi )

Disque dur qui veillit et qui fait des clac clac clac

V&#233;rifiez le mat&#233;riel en effectuant un Apple Hardware Test


----------



## mini-mac (17 Avril 2007)

comment faire un apple hardware test 

mon imac fait plus de bruit que d'habitude avec les ventillos mais bon il fait 26 degres dans la piece


----------



## Whitetooth (17 Avril 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> C'est bien un powermac G5 ? une tour ?
> 
> ...



c'est un power pc g5 il n'y a pas de tour tout est compris dans l'écran


----------



## Al_Copett (17 Avril 2007)

Alors tu as un iMac, il faut nous le dire.

Comme le pense Mamacass, si c'est un bruit de ventilateur alors la solution est de passer l'aspirateur sur les ouies d'aération de la machine et si tu te sens le courage d'ouvrir ton iMac, tu peux passer l'aspirateur avec toutes les précautions d'usage. Nettoyer les parties difficiles d'accès avec un pinceau pour mieux décrocher la poussière. Attention de ne rien accrocher, à l'électricité statique, l'aspirateur tout doux. Un ventilateur en fin vie c'est possible aussi, la réparation nécessite du matériel et une certaine expérience, une visite dans un SAV s'impose. 

Maintenant, si ce n'est pas un bruit de ventilateurs, alors c'est à toi de trouver la source du bruit, on ne saurait pas le faire pour toi. Il reste comme sources de bruit, le disque dur, le lecteur/graveur de CD/DVD ou l'alimentation (peut-être un sifflement).


----------

